# [Heisec] Phishing-Mail bittet um fotografierte TAN-Liste



## Newsfeed (26 November 2012)

Eine Phishing-Mail mit ungeahnter Dreistigkeit: Angeblich will die Deutsche Bank ihr iTAN-Verfahren auf mTAN umstellen. Für die Bearbeitung soll der Kunde unter anderem seinen TAN-Block fotografieren und hochladen.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



















Weiterlesen...


----------

